# Il Difensore Milanista più Forte di Sempre



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

Apro dopo tanto tempo un Sondaggio

Voto il Mitico Sandro


----------



## Aragorn (16 Febbraio 2014)

Maldini

PS Cafu e soprattutto Serginho però erano famosi più per la fase offensiva che per quella difensiva.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

regà una cortesia...non rispondete tipo Zapata, Bonera xD


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Apro dopo tanto tempo un Sondaggio
> 
> Voto il Mitico Sandro



ma tu quanti anni hai? 10?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma tu quanti anni hai? 10?



che pena...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Paolo Maldini, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## O Animal (16 Febbraio 2014)

Sono indeciso tra Cesare, Franco e Paolo... Gli altri gli possono pulire gli scarpini a tutti e tre... 

Ps: Serginho raramente l'ho visto in difesa... E Cafu è una leggenda ma non propriamente Milanista...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sono indeciso tra Cesare, Franco e Paolo... Gli altri gli possono pulire gli scarpini a tutti e tre...



addirittura Cesare sopra a Sandro? Ma dai ragazzi Nesta è nella Top 5 di sempre con Maldini, Baresi, Scirea e Beckenbauer


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Doctore (16 Febbraio 2014)

mexes 
Secondo me Paolo maldini sopra di tutti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi senza dubbio.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2014)

Maldini terzino


----------



## O Animal (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> addirittura Cesare sopra a Sandro? Ma dai ragazzi Nesta è nella Top 5 di sempre con Maldini, Baresi, Scirea e Beckenbauer



Nesta è come Cafu.. a suo modo una leggenda ma senza il sangue rossonero... 

Fare classifiche lascia il tempo che trova... i giocatori del passato se non si sono visti giocare non si può valutarli... 

Cesarone era il capitano e fulcro della difesa del leggendario Milan campione d'Europa 1963 che ha vinto fermando un giocatore come Eusebio insieme ad un Trapattoni altrettanto leggendario... 

Credo sia impossibile dire i Top 5 di sempre... Burgnich e Facchetti anche se hanno giocato per quelli là bisogna riconoscere che sono stati 2 giocatori leggendari... come il Gentile che fermò Maradona e Zico nel Mundial e tanti altri...

Se devo giudicare in base a quello che ho visto con i miei occhi allo stadio onestamente credo che nessuno si sia veramente avvicinato a Baresi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi praticamente non l'ho visto,quindi Maldini.


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2014)

Senza ombra di dubbio il giocatore del secolo,Franco Baresi


----------



## Ciachi (16 Febbraio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> Senza ombra di dubbio il giocatore del secolo,Franco Baresi



Senza alcun ombra di dubbio!!!!! 

....quanti giovanissimi nel forum.... Beati Voi!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (16 Febbraio 2014)

ho votato maldini perché é quello che ho visto di più...ma baresi rimane il migliore


----------



## InsideTheFire (16 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi


----------



## Hammer (16 Febbraio 2014)

Sono rammaricato dal fatto di non aver mai visto giocare Franco, ritenuto da molti "anziani" il migliore, ed un motivo ci sarà.

Quindi per me è il leggendario Paolo Maldini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nesta è come Cafu.. a suo modo una leggenda ma senza il sangue rossonero...
> 
> Fare classifiche lascia il tempo che trova... i giocatori del passato se non si sono visti giocare non si può valutarli...
> 
> ...



opinioni...i Difensori Italiani sono sempre stati il Top


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Qnche io dico Nesta. Gli altri grandi non li ho visti, e anche Maldini seppur fenomenale l'ho visto nella sua fase calante.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbé Animal, ovviamente le classifiche lasciano il tempo che trovano, sono molto inutili visto che non tengono conto di periodo, squadra, quantità campionati e gare....lo sappiamo.
Però se devo pensare al giocatore che mi ha emozionato di più, sicuramente Maldini, che come terzino ha fatto il fenomeno. Baresi non l'ho praticamente visto, figuratevi Cesare. Thiago, Nesta...fortissimi, amo Sandro... Ma il Milan è Maldini, è Baresi....
È come scegliere tra Pippo e Sheva, emozioni e ruoli diversi...


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2014)

per riuscire a rispondere devo per forza sceglierne uno come terzino e l'altro come difensore centrale...
e nesta non merita nemmeno l'esclusione...

e come scegliere tra due figli... impossibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nesta è come Cafu.. a suo modo una leggenda ma senza il sangue rossonero...
> 
> *Fare classifiche lascia il tempo che trova*... *i giocatori del passato se non si sono visti giocare non si può valutarli*...
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ucraino (16 Febbraio 2014)

o votato maldini perchè a differenza di baresi a fatto parte di tutti i grandi milan che o avuto la fortuna di vedere e ammirare il milan di sacchi di capello insieme con baresi e quello di ancellotti dove baresi aveva gia smesso . sia maldini sia baresi per me sono grandissimi ugualmente ma maldini lo visto quando ero piu grande e lo ammirato spesso anche dal vivo


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Febbraio 2014)

Avendoli visti tutti tranne cesare maldini, posso dire che stabilire un più forte è abbastanza semplice. Credo che tra questi solo baresi rispecchi effettivamente la figura di capitano e guida del milan (e pure della nazionale). 
Il più "forte" è lui. Credo che abbia nettamente fatto la differenza rispetto agli altri citati. 
Nesta rimane per me il difensore più completo tra i moderni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ho votato Paolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Febbraio 2014)

Costacurta è molto sottovalutato, se la giocava con Nesta, per me era superiore per la personalità
Un grandissino paragonabile ai migliori sarebbe stato Filippo Galli se non fosse stato martoriato dagli infortuni

Baresi e Maldini sono fuori concorso, paragonarli agli altri difensori è un insulto


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ho votato Baresi!
Sarei curioso di sapere chi sono quei 2 che hanno votato Thiago Silva!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho votato Baresi!
> Sarei curioso di sapere chi sono quei 2 che hanno votato Thiago Silva!!!!



Ammetto di essere stato indeciso tra lui e Nesta. Sicuramente non è entrato nel Milan come gli altri, però ò stqto seppur per pochi anni un grandissimo.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi, poi Maldini, poi Nesta, poi Thiagone... ma solo perché non ho visto Trapattoni ecc... Mio padre mi dice che abbiamo avuto difensori mostruosi anche in passato.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION], Scirea secondo me superiore a Burgnich e Facchetti. Scirea forse era più forte anche di Baresi.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Il numero 3!


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ammetto di essere stato indeciso tra lui e Nesta. Sicuramente non è entrato nel Milan come gli altri, però ò stqto seppur per pochi anni un grandissimo.



Guarda che la mia non voleva assolutamente essere una critica!Ero solamente curioso di sapere il punto di vista dei due tizi che hanno votato Thiago..
E' vero Silva è stato un mostro e io lo adoro come calciatore,ma c'è anche da dire che ha giocato in una serie A veramente troppo scarsa rispetto a quella dei tempi di Maldini o Baresi.
Per Paolo e Franco il lavoro era molto più duro rispetto agli anni di Thiago per il semplice motivo che ci stavano squadre molto più forti con attaccanti veramente forti!


----------



## Snake (16 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi e per distacco


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Guarda che la mia non voleva assolutamente essere una critica!Ero solamente curioso di sapere il punto di vista dei due tizi che hanno votato Thiago..
> E' vero Silva è stato un mostro e io lo adoro come calciatore,ma c'è anche da dire che ha giocato in una serie A veramente troppo scarsa rispetto a quella dei tempi di Maldini o Baresi.
> Per Paolo e Franco il lavoro era molto più duro rispetto agli anni di Thiago per il semplice motivo che ci stavano squadre molto più forti con attaccanti veramente forti!




Vale anche il contrario. Maldini e Baresi (almeno dopo) hanno giocato in Milan leggendari, come loro.


----------



## O Animal (16 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION], Scirea secondo me superiore a Burgnich e Facchetti. Scirea forse era più forte anche di Baresi.



Possibile... Li avevo citati solo per far capire che il mondo non si fermava con i 5 che aveva citato..


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2014)

Bella lotta ho votato Maldini alla fine


----------



## Canonista (16 Febbraio 2014)

Maldini.


----------



## Denni90 (16 Febbraio 2014)

a questo sondaggio nuovo ho risposto maldini


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vale anche il contrario. Maldini e Baresi (almeno dopo) hanno giocato in Milan leggendari, come loro.



Quei Milan erano fortissimi si,ma gli elementi che spiccavano sempre (senza mai mollare per tutta la loro carriera) erano Maldini e Baresi...Praticamente i giocatori più forti della rosa son rimasti sempre loro,costanti per anni.
Poi nell'uno contro uno erano imbattibili e li conta poco da chi si è affiancati.

Thiago almeno l'anno dello scudetto ha giocato ancora in un milan decente..Bada bene ho deetto decente,non di certo lo fortissimo..Ma comunque qualcosa di molto più forte dell'attuale Milan.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2014)

Li ho visti tutti tranne Cesarone.
Baresi è migliore per distacco.
Guidava la difesa come se avesse un joystick della play.
La finale ad USA '94 è stata la beffa più grande, aveva giocato divinamente.
Le sue lacrime erano le mie.. 
Franco irraggiungibile proprio dal punto di vista tecnico.
Sotto di lui Maldini.
Poi Nesta.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2014)

Per me:

1. Baresi
2. Maldini
3. Nesta
4. Silva


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me:
> 
> 1. Baresi
> 2. Maldini
> ...



perfetto.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2014)

E aggiungo che con uno qualsiasi dei quattro messi in classifica titolare dietro questa nostra stagione sarebbe totalmente diversa, non saremmo di certo a lottare per il titolo, ma sono sicuro non saremmo lontani dalla viola.


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi


----------



## Gallio (17 Febbraio 2014)

1. Baresi
2. Il numero 6
3. Franco
4. Maldini


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me:
> 
> 1. Baresi
> 2. Maldini
> ...


Esatto .


----------



## Stex (17 Febbraio 2014)

visti tutti tranne cesare...
x me vince paolo di misura su franco


----------



## 2515 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Maldini e Baresi, dietro di pochissimo Nesta.

Se devo scegliere tra i due capitani dico Baresi, però. Perché non ho mai visto nessuno comandare TUTTA la squadra come lo faceva Baresi (e in squadra aveva solo gente con gli attributi cubici, quindi tutt'altro che facile farsi rispettare). Persino Agnelli lo disse ai suoi tempi una cosa simile.

Maldini era un difensore totale, grande capitano, ma l'autorità di Baresi non l'ha raggiunta, pur andandoci vicino. Una tragedia per entrambi purtroppo. I palloni d'oro del 94' e del 2005 gridando ancora vendetta.


----------



## gabuz (17 Febbraio 2014)

Tra i visti e vissuti senza dubbio Baresi, Maldini e Nesta.

Tra quelli del passato ci si dimentica troppo spesso di Schnellinger.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate ma mi sento in dovere di scrivere una cosa : 

Chi non vota Franco Baresi è perchè non l'ha mai visto giocare ... avete presente Thiago Silva ? .. ecco cosi per 20 anni senza sbagliare mai nulla e risultando un 90% delle volte il migliore in campo .

fate un po voi


----------



## tequilad (17 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi assolutamente e senza nessun dubbio


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Diciamo che Paolo rispetto a Franco era più spettacolare, più bello da vedere in campo. Per questo forse molti lo considerano migliore. Ma se parliamo di valore di difensore, Baresi qualcosina in più. Chiaro che stiamo comunque parlando di fuoriclasse assoluti, di due difensori che considero tra i 5 più forti della storia del calcio. Il che rende quasi ridicolo confrontare due mostri cosi.


----------



## 2515 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma mi sento in dovere di scrivere una cosa :
> 
> Chi non vota Franco Baresi è perchè non l'ha mai visto giocare ... avete presente Thiago Silva ? .. ecco cosi per 20 anni senza sbagliare mai nulla e risultando un 90% delle volte il migliore in campo .
> 
> fate un po voi


appunto, l'apoteosi della continuità. A fine carriera ti umilia il Brasile di Romario per 120 minuti meno di un mese dopo un'operazione al menisco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> appunto, l'apoteosi della continuità. A fine carriera ti umilia il Brasile di Romario per 120 minuti meno di un mese dopo un'operazione al menisco...



Aggiungici grandissimo capitano... personalità a vagonate e pugni in faccia a chi non rispettava le regole... il massimo che si possa chiedere ad un giocatore di calcio... 

il primo ad arriva l'ultimo ad andare via... l'esempio.. 

ripeto.. chi non vota Franco è perché per sfortuna sua non l'ha ammirato da calciatore..


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aggiungici grandissimo capitano... personalità a vagonate e pugni in faccia a chi non rispettava le regole... il massimo che si possa chiedere ad un giocatore di calcio...
> 
> il primo ad arriva l'ultimo ad andare via... l'esempio..
> *
> ripeto.. chi non vota Franco è perché per sfortuna sua non l'ha ammirato da calciatore..*



Penso che sia così. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo giocare, viverlo.


----------



## 2515 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi era uno che per me avrebbe raddrizzato senza fatica persino Balotelli. E anche per una questione empatica, Baresi in campo era una furia, sfogava sul campo la sofferenza per la morte dei genitori e le difficoltà conseguenti per lui e la sua famiglia. Visto che fuori dal campo non era tipo da piangere o arrabbiarsi, in campo sfogava tutto. E considerando che uno così è stato in grado di diventare il punto di riferimento di veri e propri campioni, riuscendo per di più a mantenere lucidità e freddezza nel suo agonismo, non c'è proprio da discutere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi è il migliore perché aveva tutto quello che un difensore deve avere. In più aveva pure dei piedi buonissimi e sapeva molto bene come impostare un'azione.


----------



## Mithos (17 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi, talmente forte che il più forte giocatore di tutti i tempi, Maradona ogni volta che parla di lui lo fa rammentandone la classe eccelsa e proclamandolo come il più forte difensore mai affrontato.


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Votato Paolo senza alcuna esitazione, distanzia di parecchio tutti gli altri considerando tanti fattori, a sondaggio più specifico avrei forse fatto altro nome ma posto in maniera cosi generica c'è solo un nome.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ma Baresi fisicamente era forte ? Perchè dai dati di altezza e stazza si direbbe di no. Non voglio sindacare nulla, perchè non l'ho mai visto, però forse con un calcio più atletico sarebbe potuto andare più in difficoltà ?


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Baresi fisicamente era forte ? Perchè dai dati di altezza e stazza si direbbe di no. Non voglio sindacare nulla, perchè non l'ho mai visto, però forse con un calcio più atletico sarebbe potuto andare più in difficoltà ?



Baresi era un leone... Senza dubbio di sarebbe sbranato tranquillamente tutti i grandi atleti di questi anni...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Baresi fisicamente era forte ? Perchè dai dati di altezza e stazza si direbbe di no. Non voglio sindacare nulla, perchè non l'ho mai visto, però forse con un calcio più atletico sarebbe potuto andare più in difficoltà ?



Non era grosso come Benatia.. ma era un fascio di muscoli e nervi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

33 voti Baresi 16 Maldini...sono rimasto sorpreso non della vittoria di Baresi (ci mancherebbe), ma perchè ha preso il doppio dei voti di Paolo con tutti quelli che non l'hanno visto giocare e hanno votato Maldini


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Baresi fisicamente era forte ? Perchè dai dati di altezza e stazza si direbbe di no. Non voglio sindacare nulla, perchè non l'ho mai visto, però forse con un calcio più atletico sarebbe potuto andare più in difficoltà ?



Non era grosso come Benatia.. ma era un fascio di muscoli e nervi


----------



## Mithos (18 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Baresi fisicamente era forte ? Perchè dai dati di altezza e stazza si direbbe di no. Non voglio sindacare nulla, perchè non l'ho mai visto, però forse con un calcio più atletico sarebbe potuto andare più in difficoltà ?



Era come detto da altri un fascio di nervi, e avrebbe preso a pallate i cosidetti atleti di oggi.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (18 Febbraio 2014)

Il sondaggio è ingiudicabile per le persone che qui dentro hanno meno di 25-30 anni. Solo chi ha visto giocare sia Baresi che Maldini può esprimere un reale giudizio. Chi, come me, ha visto giocare solo Paolo è ovvio voti per lui..


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 33 voti Baresi 16 Maldini...sono rimasto sorpreso non della vittoria di Baresi (ci mancherebbe), ma perchè ha preso il doppio dei voti di Paolo con tutti quelli che non l'hanno visto giocare e hanno votato Maldini


e' stato il giocatore del secolo...basta questo


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2014)

a livello tecnico Maldini!!


----------



## morokan (18 Febbraio 2014)

dico solo una cosa ragazzi....io che ho avuto la fortuna di vederli insieme dagli inizi.....tassotti costacurta ( galli ) baresi maldini....... mai si vedrà un altro quartetto difensivo di questo livello!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' stato il giocatore del secolo...basta questo



si, ma dal sondaggio pare che Paolo è uno qualsiasi xD


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, ma dal sondaggio pare che Paolo è uno qualsiasi xD



Pure se mettiamo Sheva e Van Basten a confronto l'olandese stravince, questo non significa che Sheva fosse al livello di Gilardino eh.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Pure se mettiamo Sheva e Van Basten a confronto l'olandese stravince, questo non significa che Sheva fosse al livello di Gilardino eh.



mmm vedremo...me lo aspettavo più combattuto questo Sondaggio


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm vedremo...me lo aspettavo più combattuto questo Sondaggio



Potevi evitare si sprecare il voto per Nesta...


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm vedremo...me lo aspettavo più combattuto questo Sondaggio



se facevi un Serginho vs Bale forse veniva più combattuto..XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Potevi evitare si sprecare il voto per Nesta...



Nesta avrebbe vinto qualsiasi sondaggio senza quei 2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> se facevi un Serginho vs Bale forse veniva più combattuto..XD



lol


----------



## zico (19 Febbraio 2014)

Baresi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> a livello tecnico Maldini!!



?
Baresi tecnicamente era più forte
Mentre Maldini oltre l'ottima tecnica aveva dalla sua una strapotenza fisica quasi ineguagliabile:
forza, resistenza, velocità


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ?
> Baresi tecnicamente era più forte
> Mentre Maldini oltre l'ottima tecnica aveva dalla sua una strapotenza fisica quasi ineguagliabile:
> forza, resistenza, velocità



Chissà quando nascerà un nuovo Baresi o Maldini.


----------



## runner (19 Febbraio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ?
> Baresi tecnicamente era più forte
> Mentre Maldini oltre l'ottima tecnica aveva dalla sua una strapotenza fisica quasi ineguagliabile:
> forza, resistenza, velocità



si hai ragione volevo dire a livello tecnico-fisico....

vado di fretta e me sbaglio pure io.....hahahaaaa


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Febbraio 2014)

Maldini Paolo.


----------



## oedema (20 Febbraio 2014)

Indeciso tra Baresi e Maldini, ho votato Maldini.
Due difensori mostruosi, comunque...


----------

